# Random pics



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

My husband bought this weird sprinkler on a stand thing. Ghosty clearly thinks it is his personal water fountain!!! 











This is not the way he usually wears his ears, but he was feeling a little different this day...











The beginning of a water zoomie-


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Cute! I love the ear pic. He is such a handsome guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, Ghosty is so handsome!! 

Man! How fast was that water shooting out of the sprinkler??? That's probably the reason for the ear change. It moved the cartilage all around! Hahaha!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aww, Ghosty is so handsome!!
> 
> Man! How fast was that water shooting out of the sprinkler??? That's probably the reason for the ear change. It moved the cartilage all around! Hahaha!


Yep, it shoots out of there fast! And he is determined to catch it. I am afraid he will put out an eye!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos Deb!!!! Ghosty is looking fantastic! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL I love the ear pic!!!! So adorable.

He looks like he LOVES the water!


----------

